# Best Rack I show mine You show yours



## ethank77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This is Gandolph our herd sire


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow, those are lovely. My buck just has a curly scur


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just have a Boer buck now, (Diesel) but I use to have a Kiko named Tiree...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's Sam.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

cool!


----------



## BossHogg (Feb 2, 2017)

15 month old boer bucks I guess one is a runt???


----------



## Bekkidotes (Apr 19, 2017)

ethank77 said:


> View attachment 111004
> View attachment 111005
> This is Gandolph our herd sire


Great. Name. My boyfriend loves Angoras and I always tell him if we ever get a bunch we're naming them all after fantasy-genre wizards or old testament prophets (they've just got that look to them IMO!)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My buck Big Macintosh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

My Nigerian Dwarf buck "Trigger"


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My Kiko buck Duke! He is a year so his horns are still growing!


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

The biggest horns in my whole herd


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I like his smile!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Not too impressive yet, but as Finn's only two in these photos we'll give him some time to work on that rack.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Red is by far the biggest rack on the property... Best guess he is around 19 years old.  

Although Laurel is the current winner of the goatie variety. They just don't compare lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow. Those are amazing :shocked:


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

What type of bull is Red? That's amazing!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

He is a Texas Longhorn. Best guess everyone can come up with is approximately a 12' span. When he eventually dies, we are going to have him measured since he might actually hold the record. We can't get all that close to him. He has lived on the property for the last 4 owners, because he wouldn't get on a trailer, and now he simply can not fit onto a trailer. 8ft wide trailers are laughable and no one can convince him to tilt his head sideways and ride catewonkus. When the cattle minerals were switched last year, he had about 6 inches of new growth (per side) over the summer alone.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So how old you reckon he is?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Red is incredible. I love that he's a fixture on the property because no one can move him. Hilarious! And very, very impressive!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Holy cow!!! Never seen anything like him! Bull or steer?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

He is around 19 best guess, he is a steer and is the very best baby sitter anyone could ask for. He does not like coyotes/bobcat/mountain lions ect. He will run them off faster than he can see them....  

Unfortunately for him, he actually can not eat the grass if it is too short because he cannot touch the ground with his head. He gets mounds of hay year round with grain poured on top and we try to rotate so he stays on tall fields only, then follow a second herd after his herd of weanlings.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is crazy. I bet he is happy with his non stressful, move free situation


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is a sideview I dug up...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow! I declare.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

He looks like a forklift in the sideview picture!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Love those pictures!
Here is our Tommy who now lives in the mountains; followed by his two of his boys from this year. They are just starting outLOL.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> Here is a sideview I dug up...


He looks like a Mammoth. Or a International Harvester (they are red) Front end loader


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh, ArborGoats, I am so in love with Red! Every time I drive past a field full of longhorns I practically drool wanting one so bad. Love the story behind him, too.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Chaser's 25inch long rack


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hows red doing?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Great! Currently not loving the 12 degree weather but he keeps following his girls around


----------

